# Disney Dining Reservations (ADR) heads up



## ljmiii (Oct 26, 2008)

Those of you who have spring DVC reservations know that Disney has not been taking dining reservations past January while their new system is being implemented.

Today they reopened the reservations line (407-939-3463) to accept Advance Dining Reservations through March 22nd and the demand was such that the system crashed.  

It came up again around 3:00 and I was able to get most of my times - I encourage all you TUGgers with DVC reservations who want to get ADRs before March 22nd to call as soon as possible.

enjoy,
leo


----------

